# Some of my thoughts on preppers migrating to one place (not a good idea)



## Preparedness United (Nov 18, 2013)

On The Wisdom Of Mass Prepper Migrations | Preparedness United

I think moving to a rural setting or setting up a rural retreat is a great idea, but doing it en masse--not so much. It pisses people off who already lived there.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I think some of us pointed this out a little while back.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I point that out with a muzzle


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know,,,,, I'm not sure but I think the people that bought some land close to me are peppers,,,,,,,,,
And I have no problem with it at all just so long as they have everything they need ,, Or good stuff to trade. 
when the "packs" start looking for food the extra fire power might be worth the bother of having a neighbor 
you would have no choice but to back them up if they go down your next. Darn,,That sounds sad don't it?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My neighbors have MMMC's, I have brownies.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I think some of us pointed this out a little while back.


She wouldn't know this, the only 3 posts she has on this site are Threads she created pushing her articles. Probably trying to increase her website traffic.

Not a bad idea though, I would post on all the prepper forums I could to get my stuff out there and get some add revenue!


----------

